# well peaches and i are off to the vet for the first time and not for a good reason..



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

i can't believe it out of all the birds, it seems that mine has egg binding!!!

i hope sh will be ok...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

fingers crossed all goes well


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Hope Peaches is OK. Please keep us updated.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I hope she's okay.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

Best wishes for Peaches! Glad you caught that!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm glad you caught it, let us know how it goes?


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

I hope everything is going ok. Let us know.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts to you and her.


----------



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

well.. it turns out peaches is a guy with just bum that looks exactly like and egg bum and is weird... that's right he's weird... too bad he thinks he is a girl...


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Peaches is a WF Pied. How did you determine it was a boy? Pieds are hard to sex visually and feeling the pelvic bones is not accurate.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

do you have photos? how does the vet know he is a boy? takes longer than that for a DNA test...

if male with an "egg bum" it could be swelling of the reproductive glands, which could be a medical illness, OR it could be a tumour, what did the vet say?


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Well i was going to say good luck, but congrats on finding out his gender.. Did they blood test him?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

even if it was a blood test, it takes longer than 24 hours to get the results because the vets usually have to send the tests out. and sexing pieds is usually impossible, and feeling the pelvic bone is not reliable way of sexing a bird, because there are females with narrow bones and males with wide bones. might as well just guess at the gender.

need to find a better vet, because a swollen vent area regardless of gender is a medical emergency and if this vet shrugged it off, then you need a second opinion.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

So what caused the abdominal swelling? If Peaches really is a male and looks like he has an egg bum, then I'd suspect peritonitis. You need to get him back to the vet ASAP and find out what's going on internally.


----------



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

well she said there was nothing to worry about and about the gender part she said every thing a male has he/she has so we really don't know to much...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What kind of an exam did the vet do? Enlarged gonads can be seriously bad for a male tiel and extremely painful.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

fastjosh007 said:


> she said every thing a male has he/she has so we really don't know to much...


Such as what? Pieds are basically impossible to visually sex from markings, and there's no way to externally see a bird's genitalia. So I'm not sure to what your vet was referring. Can we recommend a better vet for you to go to?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Also, I'm a little surprised that issues such as visual sexing, egg binding, and other reproductive problems didn't come up in your year of research on breeding. All of these are very crucial and basic topics.


----------



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

well i never really thought we wold end up with a female because the people we bought them off of said they were boys... but i knew that big lumps that normally wouldn't be there is a concern to have in mind for sure. but it was a bird specialist (the only one in ottawa) so i have trust in her...


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If you trust her, then please call her back and ask her more directly for an explanation of what is going on. "Nothing to worry about" isn't a diagnosis, and I wouldn't take it for an answer when there is clearly something abnormal going on. Can you PM me the name of the vet you saw? Also, could you post pictures of Peaches, so that we can see the symptoms you're observing?


----------



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> If you trust her, then please call her back and ask her more directly for an explanation of what is going on. "Nothing to worry about" isn't a diagnosis, and I wouldn't take it for an answer when there is clearly something abnormal going on. Can you PM me the name of the vet you saw? Also, could you post pictures of Peaches, so that we can see the symptoms you're observing?


well i wasn't there because i had an appointment i had to go to and so i had my father go so i'm repeating what i was told... i really don't know her name but a lot of vets said that's where to go if i had an issue... but i can't really do that as she is busy all day long so when ever we have the chance to go back (for a reason of course) then we will... but when she said that there was nothing to worry about she meant that she inspected it and there was nothing at all that was wrong there so there is no need to worry.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You have a reason to go back or call her. Your bird has a symptom that suggests he or she is critically ill, and no explanation for this symptom. Please either take your bird back there ASAP, or call and ask. If the vet is busy when you call, you can leave a message with the receptionist and have the vet call you back. That is totally standard practice, and any vet who refuses is not doing her job. 

What was the name of the veterinary practice? Do you know that, at least?


----------



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

no i don't sadly...

but we'll see when i can take her back or call... 

and thanks for being so worried about her!!!:innocent:


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ask your dad. Then call the vet. 

And please post some pictures of Peaches, so we can see what's going on.


----------



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Ask your dad. Then call the vet.
> 
> And please post some pictures of Peaches, so we can see what's going on.


alright then, will do


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you post a picture where the swelling is visible?


----------



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

sure its just that that,s the only pic on my pc right now... but i got a lot on my laptop...


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you please take a CURRENT picture of her vent area, so that we can see what the status of the swelling is?


----------



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

sure, when i get home i will do that right away


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Look.whenever you take a bird,you have to be prepared for emergencies.Dont forget,the bird cant speak or go to the vet by itself . I am no expert,Im a doctor of humans,not a vet,but whenever I say to my patients theres nothing to worry about,I explain to them why.I am not very pleased with the appointment your bird had,even if it has been with the only bird specialist in Ottawa.Please,try to upload recent pics of 
Peaches asap,the people here in this forum are very good and happy to help.You got to think about whats best for your Peaches,youre the one she depends on.All the best X x


----------



## lilbear (Aug 2, 2012)

How is S/he doing ever find out what it is?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm going to move this thread to the health section since it is about a medical problem.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

How is Peaches doing now?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Josh, I see you've been online last at 3:15. So surely you've seen this thread pop up in the list. We all want to know how Peaches is doing! How is s/he?!

I hope s/he's okay!


----------

